# LLBA state shoot



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the 2008 LLBA state shoot will take place on the horseshoe chain of lakes near richmond on may 31. fish disposal is taken care of.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Who are you gonna shoot with, Jake?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

mjoe


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome! I'm sure you guys'll do good. Is it teams of two or three for these tourneys?


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

teams of two but you can have another person if the are a youth or handicap.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

is there gunna be someone else with us mjoe?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Does mentally handicapped count? I think I could get a whole mess a people on my boat if those are the rules :lol:


----------

